# Best book for family financial advice?



## Ebor (10 Jan 2013)

Hi all, 

Has anyone any recommendations for good general financial planning advice books? 


We emigrated to the US a year ago and have a number of mortgages, life insurance policies, savings, pensions and investments still in Ireland, with the hope of returning in a few years. We have three small children under the age of four and need to start really thinking about what we are doing with our finances. Neither of us have any financial training and need a good reference book for the basics, yet nothing too preachy and obvious, if you know what I mean! 


Thanks in advance for any help you can give!


----------



## wbbs (10 Jan 2013)

I have always found Colm Rapple's books on family finance excellent, educated myself on the tax system many years ago from his book and got substantial tax rebates at the time.

John Lowe 'The Money Doctor' also does a very good family finance book.

Both of these are written in a very understandable style.


----------



## Bronte (10 Jan 2013)

I'd second Colm Rapple and personally would avoid John Lowe and Jill Kirby.  

And don't forget AAM of course.


----------



## Ebor (10 Jan 2013)

*Thanks*

Thanks very much Bronte and wbbs, I will check them out. Much appreciated.


----------

